# Southpaw or not



## Limbs (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone offer a bit of advice. 
I am left handed but my right hand is stronger and my right kick is better.
I only started Muay Thai about two weeks ago and my instructor is advising me on southpaw stance.
I used to practice Kenpo up until 3yrs ago which I used an orthodox stance.

Thanks.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 26, 2010)

Limbs said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone offer a bit of advice.
> I am left handed but my right hand is stronger and my right kick is better.
> ...


Listen to the teacher.
sean


----------



## searcher (Mar 26, 2010)

Touch Of Death said:


> Listen to the teacher.
> sean


 

Agreed!!!


----------

